# Motor control books



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

Hi all,
I just wanted to know if anyone could recommend some up to date motor control books. I have Richard Cox, "Electricians Guide to AC Motor Controls"
which is a great book, but would like to find something with VFDs/PLCs.
Thanks


----------



## TimGoon (Apr 22, 2014)

Bst said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to know if anyone could recommend some up to date motor control books. I have Richard Cox, "Electricians Guide to AC Motor Controls"
> which is a great book, but would like to find something with VFDs/PLCs.
> Thanks


My best advice would be to get books specific to VFDs, one for PLC (maybe start with simple ladder logic ((RSLogix) and then move to specific PLC programs like GE, RSLogix, Siemens...), and then a book specific to motor theory.

ill get back to you on some books today (gotta go home and look at them)


----------



## txag08 (May 15, 2014)

I have not seen a great textbook or reference that specifically addresses what I would refer to as solid state motor control. 

The literature library that allen bradley has online is a fantastic resource and has taught me a wealth of knowledge that is universal for VFD's, as well as AB specific stuff. I would start with the general guidelines for VFD's, the application guides, and selection guides. They are pretty good about giving you the why, not just the do and do not.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

By far the best book I have ever read to learn motor controls. It goes into VFDs and PLCs. Make sure you get the application manual that comes with it.

It has a chapter for VFDs, a chapter for PLCs, a chapter for solid state devices and system integration, etc.

If you want a book specifically to learn PLCs then get this:










Just a heads up, the 3 books you have to get will easily run you $250 if you're lucky, $350 if you're not lucky.

By far my favorite PLC book. From that book I learned how to program PLCs and I know how to build my own PLC trainers.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

NC EET said:


> By far the best book I have ever read to learn motor controls. It goes into VFDs and PLCs. Make sure you get the application manual that comes with it.
> 
> It has a chapter for VFDs, a chapter for PLCs, a chapter for solid state devices and system integration, etc.
> 
> ...


 
If you want to add motor repair this book by 
Robert Rosenberg Electric Motor Repair is one of the best.
BUT it is $300 bucks, it is a double book with reading on one side and illustrations on the other. Tells all you will ever need to know about motors and repair.


http://www.browntechnical.org/produ...7c0030595843&gclid=CLLBsevhvb4CFc9xOgodnBUAaQ


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Ah I never have to deal with motor repair personally, we outsource that to a company that focuses on it.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

This one's pretty good.

*Understanding Motor Controls by Stephen L. Herman*


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks NC for the recommendations I've been looking into some decent control books and these seem to be top notch. Thanks also to the OP for asking cuz I was about to ask on here myself. I ordered all 3 along with the workbook for the motor control book. I got the motor control book in yesterday and it's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for that. The PLC book, omg, that thing was upwards near 150. I'm sure it will be on par with the others, if not better.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

derekwalls said:


> The PLC book, omg, that thing was upwards near 150. I'm sure it will be on par with the others, if not better.


The PLC book requires you to also buy the activity manual and the other testing book. All together you will spend $350 on them.

When you buy all 3, you get a PLC simulator that is identical to Allen Bradly PLCs for the most part. Trust me, if you want to learn the basics about PLC programming that book is the best route.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, ok; 350 for the PLC books alone. I checked into them I'll have to pick those up as well. I'm pretty serious about getting this stuff down before my apprenticeship is up.


----------

